# Bit of concrete off the roof damaged my car



## no1chunk (Nov 18, 2012)

Need some help guys the strong winds from doris has just taking dome concrete which looks like its from the chimney off of my neighbours roof and landed on my car. Theres damage on the roof and the bonnet small dents and scratches who would be liable her or go through my insurance which i dont really want to do. I will be getting someone to go up and have a look and take picures but it does look like her side of the chimney is come away.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I'd claim off there house insurance if they have it. As they are liable. It would be classed as storm damage 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

This happened to a friend and they claimed Act of God.
He rang them up and asked was God insured they didnt think he was funny.


----------



## no1chunk (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok thanks for the reply going to look into it just had my newborn arrive and dont want to go into laying excess and stuff as the cost will spiral


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Always worth trying to claim off their insurance.

Acts of God clauses change from insurer to insurer so you never know.


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

This happened to me about 8yrs ago as my neighbours roof tile went through my windscreen. My neighbour said she would pay for the damage as the indurance would not pay up as its 'an act of god' but when her husband got home he refised to pay or contribute. Shame he needed my help and ladders a fee months after, my reply F*** Off.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

BillyT said:


> This happened to a friend and they claimed Act of God.
> He rang them up and asked was God insured they didnt think he was funny.


That term always makes me laugh, I also thought they'd changed it to Act of Nature?


----------



## no1chunk (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies got a few differant channels to explore but really wana push this as just got a new born and dont want anything coming down again if my wife is out the front at all with my son


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

You are stuffed unless you can prove negligence.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

If they don't pay out, maybe sacrifice your neighbours' pet and say it was ' an act of Satan.'


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Mikesphotaes said:


> You are stuffed unless you can prove negligence.


This.
No harm in trying to claim off your neighbour, but I think you'll have to claim on your own insurance.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

i thought that was the reason u had to have buildings insurance with your mortgage?

what if the concrete or tile had hit someone causing life debilitating injuries?


----------



## no1chunk (Nov 18, 2012)

Just a update guys had the roofing guy round to make safe took all the loose stuf off and it has come from her side. Roofing guy said u can claim off her house insurance as it was the house that has caused the damage and i have pictures and evidance to support my claim that she has neglectid maintenance on her house so will be persuing that but the roofing guy will be coming round monday to re concrete the chimney top.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

sshooie said:


> That term always makes me laugh, I also thought they'd changed it to Act of Nature?


It was 20 years ago maybe they have.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Surely you can reply to "An Act of God" by saying you're not religious?


----------

